
Ask HN: Bought a new Macbook for my wife – what's the best setup? - simonebrunozzi
I just bought a new Macbook for my wife. She uses it for doc editing, photo editing, browsing, email, listening to music, and a few other very light uses. 
I&#x27;d like to set her up so it&#x27;s easy for her to &quot;maintain&quot; the machine and keep it secure.
Suggestions?
======
satysin
I know you have already bought the MacBook but for everything your wife wants
you could have easily got away with a Chromebook for far less money and it
would require no effort to maintain.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I know - she's used to Mac OS and wants to keep using it. She also has a
2-year old iPhone that she plans on keeping for a while.

------
mcgrath_sh
I would leave it as close to stock as possible and make sure it has the latest
security updates. Turn on FileVault and make sure she uses a logon password.

